# [APP][RELEASE][OPEN-SOURCE] The Seven+ Calculator



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

Seven+ Calculator for Android

The Seven+ Calculator is now open source on GitHub!

Current version: _gamma two_

Now introducing the custom WP7 style status bar (and the ability to disable it)!
This Calculator is now part of the Seven+ Project.

Features include history, shake to toggle vibration when a button is pressed, accent color chooser, and much more!

Please leave suggestions below, I would love to continue to improve this app!

--

Announcing the release of the first application to be part of my Windows Phone 7 User Interface for Android: Windows Phone 7 Calculator. As such it is freely available on the Android Market. This is the first public beta, so expect bugs. Your feedback is highly valued so if you wish to suggest another application for development, inform me of bugs, etc. please do so. Below is the Market description:

--

Inspired by the beauty and simplicity of the Metro User Interface, Windows Phone 7 Calculator offers an easy to use, effective alternative to the default Android calculator application. This calculator includes all basic operations (multiplication, division, subtraction, and addition) as well as advanced operations (sine, cosine, tangent, logarithms, exponentials) and more.
In the portrait orientation basic operations are displayed; in the landscape orientation advanced operations are displayed. The memory function saves a number and the preferred trigonometric mode (degree, radian, or gradian) even after the device is rebooted.
Press the menu button to be given the option to choose the preferred accent color, which will display using the fly out animation.

--

This calculator is the simplest demonstration of my Windows Phone 7 User Interface for Android. Please head over to the donate version if you would like to support development. By donating or giving a good rating on the Market I know if I am doing a good job.

Thank you for reading,

- Tom

----------
DOWNLOAD
----------

You can download this app on the Android Market:https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tombarrasso.android.wp7calculator.


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only played with it for a few minutes, but you got the wp7 metro ui perfect. This is a great looking app. Ill report back with any bugs I find after more usage.

Great job!


----------



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome, I am glad to hear that you like the application. If you have any suggestions for other applications, features, etc. please let me know.


----------

